# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  أولى الصور للهاتف المحمول Samsung Galaxy S Advance GT-I9070 والكشف الرسمي في MWC 2012

## mohamed73

الهاتف المحمولGalaxy S Advance      جلب لنا موقع TechPinas أولى الصور لهاتف سامسونج الجديد Samsung Galaxy S Advance GT-I9070 والذي من المزمع الاعلان عنه رسمياً في مؤتمر MWC 2012 في برشلونة . مواصفات الهاتف هي: المعالج: ثنائي النواة بسرعة 1 جيجا هرتز الشاشة: 4 إنش بتقنية سوبر أموليد وبدقة شاشة 480×800 المعالج: أندرويد 2.3.6 الذاكرة العشوائية: 768 ميجا بايت الكاميرا: 5 ميجا بكسل بتقنية LED وكاميرا أمامية بدقة 1.3 ميجا بكسل يحتوي الهاتف على منفذ microUSB ، كما انه يدعم تقنيات الوايرلس و البلوتوث

----------


## vice-pro

^جميل

----------


## Mohamed.pik

بارك الله فيك

----------

